# Proyecto de Brazo con movimiento en linea recta



## javy-metal (Feb 1, 2008)

_Hola yo soy un estudiante de la carrera de mecatronica, me han pedido un proyecto de un brazo robot que aparte de levantar objetos los pueda trasladar hacia otro sitio en linea recta, sin pilas, solo con el voltaje de la PC el proyecto es para la materia de programacion, lo demas corre por nuestra cuenta, quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar con algunas opciones, a mi me parece bien hacerlo de Lego, como ven?_


----------



## sarjasalc (Feb 1, 2008)

Quien te dijo que no debias usar pilas ?

oye mucho cuidado con eso no vallas a quemar los puertos de tu pc   
el concejo que te doy es que definas primero que puerto vas a utilizar si el serial el paralelo o el usb personalmente no manejo el usb pero los otros dos si.

Que programa vas a utilizar para la logica del brazo robot ?

te recomiendo que diseñes la interface de comunicacion PC - Robot con optoacopladores para que tu pc no corra riesgos de nada pero logicamente tienes que utilizar una fuente de voltaje externa ya que si vas a mover el brazo robot necesitaras mover motores los cuales te piden mucha corriente que el puerto del pc no te podra entregar y si te la entrega posiblemente lo quemaras.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 1, 2008)

Exacto: optos,puente H, mecanica y diseño de la interface PC-->robot


----------



## ZOH (Feb 1, 2008)

Ya es claro que los puertos no tienen la energía suficiente, sugiero que hagas un muy buen diseño mecánico, los servos son buena opción pero ten en cuenta los contrapesos para aprovechar al máximo el torque de los servos en trabajo efectivo, si sabes de vision artificial te recomiendo que hagas el lazo de control con una camara que es mucho más económico. Cualquier duda con gusto


----------



## monkey1986 (Feb 4, 2008)

hola, para hacer un movimiento en linea recta, lo mas recomendable es q le hagas dos guias en la base del brase y a este ponerle dos rueditas, cosa q con un motor moves las ruedas y las guias hacen q el robot se deslize en linea recta, como si fueran las vias del tren... es practicamente lo mismo, enb cuanto a alimentacion , no te va a alcanzar el puerto de la pc porque este entrega muy poca corriente, y para el movimiento se suelen usar servos para los brazos roboticos, pero con un servo no podes obtener mucho torque , si queres hacer algo con mucho torque te rocmiendo que uses los motors de corriente continua que vienen con un tren de engranajes , estos motores tienen mucho torque, y para controlar dicho motor lo podes hacer , colocandole un encoder en la salida del eje y midiendo los pulsos que da este para tener una idea de en que angulo se encuentra el brazo


----------



## javy-metal (Feb 8, 2008)

ps lo de las pilas parece que si las voy a utilizar por que el proyecto ahora es inhalambrico, el problemas es que nos dijo el profesor que sin rieles mi imagino que tiene que ser como un grua, el programa que voy a utilizar es el c++ y otro que no recuerdo el nombre


----------



## ETTORE (Oct 20, 2008)

Esta loco tu profe


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 20, 2008)

quiza te dijo que uses la alimentacion de la PC refiriendose a que tomes la alimentacion de algun molex.
y si te dijo sin rieles debe querer algo similar al Wall-e jjeje


----------



## AlexIcarus (Oct 20, 2008)

Lo q podés hacer, es algo un poco más sencillo: utilizá motores paso a paso para el movimiento rectilíneo, ya que no vas a mover el robot hacia los lados, para q no tengas mucho problema con la cantidad de corriente de éstos, podés usar un driver de arreglo Darlington, el ULN2003 o ULN2004, y tambien podés usarlos para controlar el moviemiento del brazo. me imagino q si mirás el tutorial de motores paso a paso, vas a ver q se puede realizar controles para steppers para q tengas mas control del giro y éste no sea tan brusco. cualquier duda, podés contactarme


----------

